# 12 week regression???



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

It has been a HARD week thus far with our 12 week old vizsla Pippa (who had been steadily improving each week since the day we got her). Is there such a thing as a 12 week old regression??? Biting is OUT OF CONTROL and it feels like NOTHING works .....going a little insane here


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Normal behavior, it will pass. *Get a pair of soft leather work gloves if teeth are sharp* Do not allow puppy to chew on them.
Keep discouraging the biting redirecting his attention to chew toy (one chew toy at a time do not allow him to choose). Rank the chew toys in order of importance and allow the high ranking toys only when he performs well.
Little dog is too young for any harsh reprimand! 

Good times


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup, normal. You will have good weeks and bad weeks and good days and bad days. The puppy biting is something they grow out of and is an oppotunity for you to learn calm response. I recommend wearing denim (along with datacan's leather gloves) for when Pippa starts scratching your legs with her claws as she jumps.

You are not alone. As your time allows, peruse some of the threads from other puppy biting. Some of the folks were beyond their level of patience. Hang in there! It gets better.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Biting at 12 weeks was insane for us. I was at my whits end during that time. They do grow out of that phase. I can't remember when but give it a couple weeks.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

It does get better, but then it will get worse again when they start teething. Lucy is teething and she wants to chew on most things (thank goodness not shoes or furniture). She will be 5 months next week and has started to lose her baby teeth.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

My 12 week old pup bits all the time, i find when he does it yelping (like his brothers and sisters would have done) saying no and then hiding my hands. 
If i then show my hands again he licks them, as if he is sorry. I have to try and curve this behaviour as i have neices and nephews but he seems fine with them although i do watch him like a hawk around them. 

Just remember to be firm but fair and he/she will respect you. 

I also find ignoring him works really well as sometimes he will bark for no reason then when he is quite i praise him. 

I hope this helps

Adelle


----------

